# Note to John



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

John:

Crow is long and stringy:

I am proud for OS wrt Michigan

BUT

I am certain that you are aware that there are two flavors of trips to Pasadena (Chris has already booked the flights: hope that this does not "jinx" the outcome here).

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

HOOK EM HORNS

14-3

tr


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

51-20

tr


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

horns are kickin butt again i see...just hopin our OSU boys don't choke again..
they let michigan get to them..they need to maintain a strong lead..keeping a game close can be very costly..i'll be watching the tube looking for you ron..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> horns are kickin butt again i see


BUT
the Aggies are coming up Thursday night (in Kyle field no less) and they believe that they will have had a winning season if they beat the Horns.

Nebraska is no slouch this year either! (I unfortunately will not be able to make the game at Jerryworld.)




lohachata said:


> ...just hopin our OSU boys don't choke again..


They did not choke last year.

It was just that Mack learned from the USC game to not leave so much time on the clock!

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

One down: one to go.

Will yall take the field against Oregon or Oregon St. in the Rose Bowl?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am thinking we are going to face oregon..i would not even think to hazard a guess as to who the victor will be..i can only hope it is OS..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Never a doubt! Never a doubt!

Good luck with Oregon (I think yall have got her though)!

TR


----------

